# Little reels and line rating



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive got a stradic 2500 which I love but there are times I wish I had 30lb line on it instead of 8lb. The reduced capacity shouldn't be too much of an issue for my use.

My question is, how will a little reel like that handle that size line with the drag wound up tight?

I guess I've probably answered my own question in that the reel is designed to take the pressure of full drag and the drag will become the weakest link once the line rating exceeds the drag tension, would that be a fair assumption?

I'm wondering whether I risk bending something by spooling up with 30lb and putting the brakes on too hard.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Braid be OK, bit of over kill, you'd probably get away with 20lb braid if you use Fireline or similar as it generally breaks above its breaking strain.
Wont work so well with nylon/mono on a small spool.
Those small reels arent really designed for high torque, yes you can turn up the drag, but its liable to put the reel under a lot of strain. Better off having two different combos.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Could be ok or you may find the pressure twists the frame, bends the main shaft or the bail assembly fails.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Sell off an acre of your farm and buy a stradic ci4 4000 good for 20/30lb braid.....


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

What rating is the rod as that may go first if locked up I would have thought. Cheers Pat.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

bungy said:


> Sell off an acre of your farm and buy a stradic ci4 4000 good for 20/30lb braid.....


I saw one of them the other day, about the size of most 2500 reels.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BB

You might want to consider something like this for bigger fish...

http://www.boatfishing.co.za/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=255

http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/pro ... -Reel.html

Takes all the worry out of big hook-ups and blistering runs. 11 kg of drag at max!

trev


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

What would you be looking to catch on a 2500 with 30lb Braid? That's a big bloody flathead!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

punchanello said:


> What would you be looking to catch on a 2500 with 30lb Braid? That's a big bloody flathead!


Up in the tropics, jacks and barra are always an option, no matter what you are fishing for.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Junglefisher said:


> punchanello said:
> 
> 
> > What would you be looking to catch on a 2500 with 30lb Braid? That's a big bloody flathead!
> ...


Ahhh, of course.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I run 20 or 30 on a 2500 for kings. Usually 20 but pretty sure I have had 30 on it.
If your drag will take it, then why not.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

punchanello said:


> What would you be looking to catch on a 2500 with 30lb Braid? That's a big bloody flathead!


I like the feel of the small reel. It's got a couple of kgs extra drag over the baitcaster I run 30lb on and would like to by a second one to do what the baitcaster does now, I really like how light it is!

As for why the 30lb, I'd still use the light line for flathead etc but having a heavier option would come in handy when I have a weekend like last. I came across 3 real trophy fish right up close to snags and lost the first one on 8lb (trying to film the fight :? ). I switched to my 30lb rig but found the drag abit lacking....picture kayak being dagged sideways with line also being taken.

There'll always be the ones that get away but having a small ballsy reel with heavier gear would be nice.

.....reckon I might just be trying to justify it in my own mind ;-)


----------

